# Avid fisherman & responsible boat owner looking to rent



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I noticed there are quite a few boat rentals available in Brasenton. Probably not micro skiffs, but I saw a few fishing and Carolina's for rent. Seemed reasonable. If I were to consider allowing g someone to use my coat I would definitely want to know that they know the waters they are running in. Heck even knowing my waters I have had some interesting and not favorable incidents.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

^agree. Allowing someone to Navigate unknown waters in my skiff would be my biggest concern. 



7WT said:


> I noticed there are quite a few boat rentals available in Brasenton. Probably not micro skiffs, but I saw a few fishing and Carolina's for rent. Seemed reasonable. If I were to consider allowing g someone to use my coat I would definitely want to know that they know the waters they are running in. Heck even knowing my waters I have had some interesting and not favorable incidents.


----------



## Ric B4 (May 12, 2020)

Ric B4 said:


> Hey all. I am looking to rent a skiff to fish inshore and will pay fair price. I will be with family in Bradenton Beach week of June 22-26 and looking to rent micro skiff. I was hopeful to purchase a skiff this year for Charleston, SC inshore and 2 trips a year to Fla. gulf but wife is nervous about the economy and 2 of 3 kids in college. I am a business professional and boat owner (2006 256 SSI Chapparral). Many are impressed with the condition of our boat and cant beleive it is as old as it is. I share this to say - I am a responsible, respectful boat owner and will treat your boat as if it were my own. I typically return items in better condition than I receive them. Thank you for consideration.


I understand. To your point, there is always a risk.


----------

